# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  إهمال الملك الذي في الشمال لمدة ست ساعات لكي يكتب ما إقترفه العبد من سيئات؟

## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم .
 ما صحة قصة إهمال الملك  الذي في الشمال  المكلف بكتب سيئات العبد ؟؟من له الأدلة الساطعة فليتبرع علينا ..كما قيل إن كنت ناقلا فالصحة وإن كنت مدعيا فالدليل ..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

"إن صاحب الشمال ليرفع القلم ست ساعات عن العبد المسلم المخطئ أو المسيء ،
فإن ندم و استغفر الله منها ألقاها و إلا كتب واحدة " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 3 / 210 :

رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( ق 25 / 2 مجموع 6 ) و أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 6 / 124 ) و البيهقي في " الشعب " ( 2 / 349 / 1 ) و الواحدي في " تفسيره " ( 4 / 85 / 1 ) عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة عن عروة بن رويم عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا . و قال أبو نعيم : " غريب من حديث عاصم و عروة ، لم نكتبه إلا من حديث إسماعيل بن عياش " .
قلت : و هو ثقة في روايته عن الشاميين و هذه منها ، فإن عاصما فلسطيني ، و من فوقه ثقات ، و في عاصم و القاسم - و هو ابن عبد الرحمن صاحب أبي أمامة - كلام لا ينزل به حديثهما عن مرتبة الحسن . و الحديث قال الهيثمي ( 10 / 208 ) : " رواه الطبراني بأسانيد ، و رجال أحدها وثقوا " .

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أما بعد 
كم هو مقدار الساعة في الحديث على فرض صحته  ؟! 
وما الدليل أصلاً على أن ملك الشمال للسيئات وملك اليمين للحسنات ؟!

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> كم هو مقدار الساعة في الحديث على فرض صحته ؟!


1 - قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب في مادة سوع:
الساعة جزء من أَجزاء الليل والنهار والجمع ساعاتٌ وساعٌ قال القطامي وكُنّا كالحَرِيقِ لَدَى كِفاح فَيَخْبُو ساعةً ويَهُبُّ ساعَا قال ابن بري المشهور في صدر هذا البيت وكنّا كالحَريقِ أَصابَ غابا وتصغيره سويعة والليل والنهار معاً أَربع وعشرون ساعة وإِذا اعتدلا فكل واحد منهما ثنتا عشرة ساعة وجاءنا بعد سَوْعٍ من الليل وبعد سُواع أَي بعد هَدْءٍ منه أَو بَعْدَ ساعة والساعةُ الوقت الحاضر .اهـ

فيحتمل أن تكون الساعة هي هذه الساعة الفلكية المعروفة أو غيرها.



> وما الدليل أصلاً على أن ملك الشمال للسيئات وملك اليمين للحسنات ؟!


2 - انظر عند قوله تعالى : "إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين و عن الشمال قعيد".
تفسير ابن جرير الطبري و ابن كثير و البغوي و السعدي وابن عطية ... وما شئت من تفاسير بعد.
وانظر قوله تعالى : "وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون".

والحكم على الحديث إنما يكون بالنظر في إسناده على طريقة أهل الصنعة .. لا بالنظر إلى متنه وتوهم الأوهام. 
قال ابن القيم:
وهكذا الواقع في الحقيقة : أنه ما اتهم أحد دليلا للدين إلا وكان المتهم هو الفاسد الذهن ، المأفون في عقله وذهنه ؛ فالآفة من الذهن العليل لا في نفس الدليل .
وإذا رأيت من أدلة الدين ما يشكل عليك ، وينبو فهمك عنه ؛ فاعلم أنه لعظمته وشرفه استعصى عليك ، وأن تحته كنزًا من كنوز العلم ولم تؤت مفتاحه بعد - هذا في حق نفسك - .
وأما بالنسبة إلى غيرك : فاتهم آراء الرجال على نصوص الوحي ، وليكن ردها أيسر شيء عليك للنصوص ؛ فما لم تفعل ذلك فلست على شيء ولو .. ولو ..
مدارج السالكين 2 / 334 .

و الله الموفق والهادي سواء السبيل

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
جزاك الله خيراً على تعريف الساعة 
ولكنك لم تذكر لي دليلا على ما طلبت - فأنا طلبت الدليل على أن الملكين قد قسم بينهما عمل الكتابة فالذي على اليمين  للحسنات والآخر للسيئات ، وأظن أن ذلك أمر توقيفي  لا يجوز القول به إلا بنص من كتاب صريح أو سنة مرفوعة صحيحة صريحة ، فهل تجده - ولك مني الامتنان والشكر

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

نعتذر منك على أننا نتعبك أخي الكريم .. ولكننا أحلناك إلى مواطن في كتب أهل العلم فانظرها.

----------


## شريف شلبي

> نعتذر منك على أننا نتعبك أخي الكريم .. ولكننا أحلناك إلى مواطن في كتب أهل العلم فانظرها.


أخوك جاهل ، وقد قرأت ما ذكرتَ ، فلم أجد ثم دليل على ذلك ، فلا قرآن ، ولا سنة ، إنما هي مرويات - لا ندري مدي صحة سندها - عن مجاهد أو الحسن أو الأحنف بن قيس فهل تعتقد ذلك دليلاً ؟!
كما أنه قد روي في هذه التفاسير أيضاً ما يخالف ذلك التقسيم :
ففي ابن جرير "  عن ابن عباس، قوله( وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإنْسَانَ وَنَعْلَمُ مَا تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ )... إلى( عَتِيدٌ ) قال: جعل الله على ابن آدم حافظين في الليل، وحافظين في النهار، يحفظان عليه عمله ، ويكتبان أثره 00أ.هـ
وفيه أيضاً : حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث، عن هشام الحمصي، أنه بلغه أن الرجل إذا عمل سيئة قال كاتب اليمين لصاحب الشمال: اكتب، فيقول: لا بل أنت اكتب، فيمتنعان، فينادي مناد: يا صاحب الشمال اكتب ما ترك صاحب اليمين أ.هـ
فكأنهما مأموران معاً بكتابة ما يصدر من أعمال ، ثم يحاول كل منهما أن لا يكون كاتب السيئة حتى يحكم بينهما .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> جعل الله على ابن آدم حافظين في الليل، وحافظين في النهار، يحفظان عليه عمله ، ويكتبان أثره


أين المخالفة هنا؟




> وفيه أيضاً : حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث، عن هشام الحمصي، أنه بلغه أن الرجل إذا عمل سيئة قال كاتب اليمين لصاحب الشمال: اكتب، فيقول: لا بل أنت اكتب، فيمتنعان، فينادي مناد: يا صاحب الشمال اكتب ما ترك صاحب اليمين أ.هـ
> فكأنهما مأموران معاً بكتابة ما يصدر من أعمال ، ثم يحاول كل منهما أن لا يكون كاتب السيئة حتى يحكم بينهما


يعني كل ما سطره ابن جرير قبله لم تر فيه شيئا ثم جئت إلى آخر رواية أوردها تقول هذه فيها مخالفة... عجبا.

ثم لماذا جعلت هشام الحمصي بالحمرة؟

يا أخي المسألة فيها إجماع من أهل التفسير على أنهما ملكان يكتبان الحسنات و السيئات وأن الذي على اليمن هو كاتب الحسنات.
ثم لا حظ قولك : 




> وما الدليل أصلاً على أن ملك الشمال للسيئات وملك اليمين للحسنات


فكأني بك تنكر وجود الملكين الكاتبين أصلا ... وليس فقط أيهما كاتب الحسنات..




> إنما هي مرويات - لا ندري مدي صحة سندها - عن مجاهد أو الحسن أو الأحنف بن قيس فهل تعتقد ذلك دليلاً ؟!


انظر في سندها إذن وأضف إليها هذا السند وقل لي ما علته؟:

حدثني المثنى قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد السلام بن صالح القشيري قال: حدثنا علي بن جرير، عن حماد بن سلمة، عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر، عن كنانة العدوي قال: دخل عثمان بن عفان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله أخبرني عن العبد كم معه من ملك؟ قال: ملك على يمينك على حسناتك، وهو أمينٌ على الذي على الشمال،  فإذا عملتَ حسنة كُتِبت عشرًا، وإذا عملت سيئة قال الذي على الشمال للذي على اليمين: اكتب! قال: لا لعله يستغفر الله ويتوب! فإذا قال ثلاثًا قال: نعم اكتب أراحنا الله منه، فبئس القرين، ما أقل مراقبته لله، وأقل استحياءَه منّا! يقول الله:( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ )، [سورة ق: 18] ، وملكان من بين يديك ومن خلفك، يقول الله:(له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله) ، وملك قابض على ناصيتك، فإذا تواضعت لله رفعك، وإذا تجبَّرت على الله قصمك . وملكان على شفتيك ليس يحفظان عليك إلا الصَّلاة على محمد. وملك قائم على فيك لا يدع الحيّة تدخل في فيك،  وملكان على عينيك. فهؤلاء عشرة أملاك على كلّ آدميّ، ينزلون ملائكة الليل على ملائكة النهار، [لأن ملائكة الليل سوى ملائكة النهار]  فهؤلاء عشرون ملكًا على كل آدمي، وإبليس بالنهار وولده بالليل.  اهـ

وعلى العموم إن كنت ترى في كلامي شدة فأعتذر إليك ... ولكن أثار حفيظتي أني رأيتك ترد الحديث الذي صححه الألباني بمجرد النظر إلى المتن وتوهم النكارة ... وأنا أعيذك من ذلك وأستغفر الله لي ولك.

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
يا أخي - سامحك الله - أنا لم أنكر إلا التقسيم هذا للحسنات وذلك للسيئات ، وليس فيه سوى أقوال منسوبة لرجال من أهل التفسير ليست أقوالهم بحجة ، حتى لو صح سندها 
وقد حمًرت " هشام الحمصي انه بلغه " لألفت النظر الى ضعف هذه المرويات التي تحفل بالمجاهيل والبلاغات فمن ذا الذي يستطيع ان يفيدنا عمن أبلغ هشاماً هذا الكلام وعمن نقله ؟! 
ثم حدث ما كنت أتخوفه وأخشاه وهو ادعاؤك اجماع للمفسرين على التقسيم - ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .
أما الرواية الأخيرة التي ذكرتَـها وقلت فيها : حدثني المثنى ولم تذكر من الذي قال حدثني المثنى ، ومن يقرؤها كما كتبتَها يظن أن المثنى قد حدثك أنت ! وأظن ذلك غير صحيح .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> ثم حدث ما كنت أتخوفه وأخشاه وهو ادعاؤك اجماع للمفسرين على التقسيم - ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


طيب أعطني واحدا قال بخلافه من المفسرين.




> أما الرواية الأخيرة التي ذكرتَـها وقلت فيها : حدثني المثنى ولم تذكر من الذي قال حدثني المثنى ، ومن يقرؤها كما كتبتَها يظن أن المثنى قد حدثك أنت ! وأظن ذلك غير صحيح .


لا، ما حدثني المثنى (ابتسامة)
بل الذي قال ذلك هو ابن جرير ... وأريد فقط منك أن تريني كيف تنقد الرواية مع العلم أنها منكرة.

وفقني الله و إياك للخير

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
لقد وجدت الأثر في تفسير ابن جرير بسنده واليك كلام العلامة أحمد شاكر في التعقيب عليه قال :   هذا إسناد قد سلف مثله برقم : 1386 ، 1395 . وهو إسناد مشكل منكر .
" إبراهيم بن عبد السلام بن صالح القشيري" ، وسلف" التستري" وكان في ذلك الموضع في ابن كثير" القشيري" ، لا ندري أيهما الصواب ، ولم نجد له ذكرًا في شيء من كتب الرجال .
و" علي بن جرير" ، لا يدري منه هو أيضًا ، كما قلنا فيما سلف ، إلا أني أزيد أن ابن أبي حاتم ترجم في الجرح والتعديل :" علي بن جرير البارودي روى عنه ... سئل أبي عن علي بن جرير البارودي ، فقال : صدوق" ، ولا أظنه هذا الذي في إسنادنا ، كأن هذا متأخر ، ابن أبي حاتم 3 / 1 / 178 وأما" عبد الحميد بن جعفر ، فثقة ، سلف برقم : 1386 .
وأما" كنانة العدوي" ، فهو" كنانة بن نعيم العدوي" ، تابعي ثقة ، لم يذكر أنه أدرك عثمان بن عفان أو روى عنه .
فهذا حديث فيه نكارة وضعف شديد ، وانفرد بروايته أبو جعفر الطبري عن المثنى . انظر تفسير ابن كثير 4 : 503 ، والدر المنثور 4 : 48 . وقال ابن كثير : إنه حديث غريب جدًا أ.هـ

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أما الرواية الأم والتي كانت سبباً في هذا الموضوع فلإن كان الألباني حسنها فلقد وهاها من قبله العراقي في تخريخ الاحياء ، والعراقي معروف بتحرجه من التضعيف .
كما أن الألباني ضعف أو وضع كل الروايات التي تتحدث في هذا الأمر ( أمر تفصيل عمل الملكين وعلاقة كل منهما بالآخر ) ولم يحسن سوى هذه الرواية وأوضح أن هناك فارقاً بين ما حسنها وما ضعفها أو وضعها يتمثل في الآتي ( طبقاً لقوله في السلسلة الضعيفة 2237 ) : 
أولا : أن صاحب اليمين أمير على صاحب الشمال .
ثانيا : أن صاحب الشمال يمسك عن كتابة الذنب بأمر صاحب اليمين .
ثالثا : أن زمن رفع القلم سبع ساعات ، و في هذا ست !
فالألباني رحمه الله ينكر كل ما سبق حيث لم يثبت عنده بنص صحيح ثابت - بالرغم من أنه مذكور في كتب التفسير - فما قولك هل تقلده في ذلك وتهدر قرابة نصف ما ورد في التفسير من مرويات في تفسير هذه الآية  ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

يا أخي بارك الله فيك لن نمضي الأمر في تهويشات لا طائل من ورائها.

أنا لا أقلد الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى .. إنما أعترض على طريقة اعتراضك و ليس على ذات الاعتراض فتنبه.

ثانيا حدد لي محل النزاع أولا .. فأنت مرة تقول أنك لا تنكر الملكين و أخرى يوهم كلامك أنك تنكر.

ولم يقل أحد من الناس قط ان كل ما في كتب التفسير صحيح .. فلا نزاع هنا أصلا .. فلم تورده؟

----------


## شريف شلبي

> ثانيا حدد لي محل النزاع أولا .. فأنت مرة تقول أنك لا تنكر الملكين و أخرى يوهم كلامك أنك تنكر.


سامحك الله مرة اخرى - ائتني بكلمة واحدة توهم إنكاري للملكين  ، فكل ما ذكرته منصب على تقسيم عمل الملكين .

----------


## امه العزيز الغفار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكما على هذا النقاش الساخن ولكن عندى تعقيب لكما كل منكم على قدر من العلم ولكن لم تفكروا فيمن يقراء هذا التفسير للمساله فكثير مايقراءه الان ولا يعرف من الذى لديه الحجه القويه وانا واحده منهم فارجو ايضاح ذالك لانى ادون ما تكتبوه وانا اعيذكم من علم لاينفع واستغفر الله لى ولكم 
امين        امين         امين

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

كل المشتغلين بعلم الحديث ، يدركون جيدا أن هذا الحديث مخرج في السلسلة الصحيحية للمحدث الألباني رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، بعد الضعيفة ، وهذا قد يشكل على طلاب العلم ، فالذي ذهب إليه الشيخ من حيث السند هو إسماعيل بن عياش والمعروف عنه أنه لا يروي إلا على الشاميين فخبره عن غير الشاميين منكر ، ..  ثم نجد الشيخ يدلل بأن إسماعيل بن عياش عن عاصم بن رجاء وهو فلسطيني وبالتالي يزيل الإشكال عن غير الشاميين في حق إسماعيل بن عياش ...
 ثم  في الحديث عروة بن رويم الذي كان كثير الإرسال جدا ولم يثبت له سماع من القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، كما هو معروف عند أهل هذا الشأن من المحدثين ..إذا مادرجة هذا الحديث ؟؟ثم وما قول المزي في كتابه تهذيب الكمال عن عروة بن رويم وسماعه من القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ....

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بارك الله فيكما على هذا النقاش الساخن ولكن عندى تعقيب لكما كل منكم على قدر من العلم ولكن لم تفكروا فيمن يقراء هذا التفسير للمساله فكثير مايقراءه الان ولا يعرف من الذى لديه الحجه القويه وانا واحده منهم فارجو ايضاح ذالك لانى ادون ما تكتبوه وانا اعيذكم من علم لاينفع واستغفر الله لى ولكم 
> امين        امين         امين


*ياإخـوة ، ياكُتّـاب ، لقد نطقت الأخت بأمر مهم جداً ، ينبغي أن نتفكر فيه ولا نمر عليه مرور الكرام. جزاك الله خيرا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة واعاذني الله وإياك من علم لا ينفع.*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

أخي حساس ، هل اللفظ " إهمـال" أم " إمهـال" ؟

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم ، 
فمن البداهة بمكان ، إن لم نكون نفرق بين إهمال  وإمهال ...إبتسامة  
فغاية ما في الأمر خطأ في الكتابة فقط  ..فهو إمهال .

بارك الله فيك يا أخي عبد الله .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> السلام عليكم ، 
> فمن البداهة بمكان ، إن لم نكون نفرق بين إهمال  وإمهال ...إبتسامة  
> فغاية ما في الأمر خطأ في الكتابة فقط  ..فهو إمهال .
> بارك الله فيك يا أخي عبد الله .


تصويب: "إن لم نكن".
جزاك الله خيرا.
 واستغرب عدم ملاحظة الإخوة والمشرفين لهذا الخطأ ، مع أن معناه لا يليق بمقام "الملائكة" الكرام ، وقد وصفهم الله بأنهم "حفظة" ، وأنهم "يعلمون" ما نفعل. فهم براء من "الإهمال". 
آمل من الإخوة المشرفين تعديل العنوان ليستقيم المعنى.

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم ،
جزاك الله خيرا ، خطأ ثان في الكتابة ولكن ما رد علي في تخريج هذا الحديث ..
آمل أن نجد جهبد في علم الحديث للفصل فيه...

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> فالذي ذهب إليه الشيخ من حيث السند هو إسماعيل بن عياش والمعروف عنه أنه لا يروي إلا على الشاميين فخبره عن غير الشاميين منكر ، .. ثم نجد الشيخ يدلل بأن إسماعيل بن عياش عن عاصم بن رجاء وهو فلسطيني وبالتالي يزيل الإشكال عن غير الشاميين في حق إسماعيل بن عياش ...
> ثم في الحديث عروة بن رويم الذي كان كثير الإرسال جدا ولم يثبت له سماع من القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، كما هو معروف عند أهل هذا الشأن من المحدثين ..إذا مادرجة هذا الحديث ؟؟ثم وما قول المزي في كتابه تهذيب الكمال عن عروة بن رويم وسماعه من القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ....


هل لك بارك الله فيك أن تفسر لنا ما معنى هذا؟

ثم إني لا أجد في تهذيب الكمال إثباتا أو نفيا لسماع عروة بن رويم من القاسم أبي عبد الرحمن الشامي .
ولعله لو ثبت أنه لم يسمع منه فإن هذه تكون علة الحديث. فهل تدلنا أين نجد هذا الذي ذكرت.

وكلامك الذي بالأزرق لم أفهمه تماما ..فلعلك تصوغه بكلام مبين أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم ،
> جزاك الله خيرا ، خطأ ثان في الكتابة ولكن ما رد علي في تخريج هذا الحديث ..
> آمل أن نجد جهبد في علم الحديث للفصل فيه...


لعلك تقصد الحكم على الحديث.

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم ،
فقط ..  فالحديث في سنده عروة بن رويم وهو كثير الإرسال جدا، ولايعرف له سماع من القاسم بن عبدالرحمن ، وقال المزي في تهذيب الكمال في سياقه لمن روى عنهم عروة بن رويم (20/8والقاسم أبي عبدالرحمن من طرق ضعيفة)

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم 
إسماعيل بن عياش ، وهو ثقة في الشاميين ، ضعيف في غيرهم ..قال يحيى بن معين : إسماعيل بن عياش ثقة فيما روى عن الشاميين ، وأما روايته عن أهل الحجاز ، فإن كتابه ضاع ، فخلَّط في حفظه عنهم ...وقال البخاري : إذا حدَّث عن أهل بلده فصحيح ، وإذا حدَّث عن غير أهل بلده ففيه نظر .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم ،
> فقط ..  فالحديث في سنده عروة بن رويم وهو كثير الإرسال جدا، ولايعرف له سماع من القاسم بن عبدالرحمن ، وقال المزي في تهذيب الكمال في سياقه لمن روى عنهم عروة بن رويم (20/8والقاسم أبي عبدالرحمن من طرق ضعيفة)


أخي الكريم ... لعلي أنبهك إلى أمرو عدة:

كون عروة بن رويم كثير الإرسال ،  ما دخله هنا في هذا الحديث.
لا يعرف له سماع من القاسم : هذه من أين لك بها فعنها نسأل خاصة بعد قولك:




> ولم يثبت له سماع من القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، كما هو معروف عند أهل هذا الشأن من المحدثين


فأنت جعلت الأمر من الشهرة بحيث لا يخفى.




> وقال المزي في تهذيب الكمال في سياقه لمن روى عنهم عروة بن رويم (20/8والقاسم أبي عبدالرحمن من طرق ضعيفة)


هل هذا هو ما تثبت به عدم السماع؟

من ثمّ :




> فقط ..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم 
> إسماعيل بن عياش ، وهو ثقة في الشاميين ، ضعيف في غيرهم ..قال يحيى بن معين : إسماعيل بن عياش ثقة فيما روى عن الشاميين ، وأما روايته عن أهل الحجاز ، فإن كتابه ضاع ، فخلَّط في حفظه عنهم ...وقال البخاري : إذا حدَّث عن أهل بلده فصحيح ، وإذا حدَّث عن غير أهل بلده ففيه نظر .


هلا أفصحت بارك الله تعالى فيك.. إن كنت تريد من وراء الطرح شيئا؟

وهذا هو ما قرره الشيخ ناصر .. فما الجديد الذي أوردت؟

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم ، 
فالمسألة عند طالب الحديث هينة إن شاء الله إن امعن النظر في الكتب العلمية الحديثية في معرفة الرجال ...ثم يجب معرفة القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي حتى لا يختلط عليك من أسماؤهم القاسم؟فعليك يا أخي الكريم البحث والتنقيب في كتب الحديث وما يدور حول معرفة الرجال .. وهذا ما كان شيخنا عبد الله الغديان يلح عليه في كل دروسه على طلبة العلم بعدم اتكال على الشيخ فيجب على الطلاب التنقيب في الكتب حتى أخطأ الطالب فالشيخ لا محالة يصوبه ..
إذا يجب معرفة القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي ، أبو عبد الرحمان الدمشقي مولى آل أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي ..
روى عن من ؟؟ و روى عنه من ؟؟ وبالتالي يزيل الإشكال بإذن الله .
فالذي يحل هذه هو الحافظ المتقن جمال الدين أبي الحجاج يوسف المزي  المجلد7 ص72..
فالأمر ليس فيه شهرة من حيث لا يخفى ، بل قد خفي على بعض طلاب العلم  وهذا ليس عيبا  [ كل من بذل ما في وسعه من جهد فسوف يجازى الجزاء الأوفى من جراء إجتهاده ، أما أن يقبع طالب العلم ثم يكثر من القول على الله ما لم يعلم فهذا مما أخشى عليه الوعيد من الله تعالى ..
رحم الله شيخ الإسسلام ابن تيمية حين نافح عن أئمة الأعلام   ، ولا ضير مما ذهب إليه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رحمة واسعة  غير صحيح ..
فقط يا أخي الكريم إفن العمر في مطالعة الكتب و البحث عن المسائل ..قال ابن قيم الجوزية  [ لو يصور العلم صورة لكانت صورته أجمل من صورة الشمس والقمر ]

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

تصويب : حتى إذا أخطأ الطالب

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> فالمسألة عند طالب الحديث هينة إن شاء الله إن امعن النظر في الكتب العلمية الحديثية في معرفة الرجال ...ثم يجب معرفة القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي حتى لا يختلط عليك من أسماؤهم القاسم؟فعليك يا أخي الكريم البحث والتنقيب في كتب الحديث وما يدور حول معرفة الرجال .. وهذا ما كان شيخنا عبد الله الغديان يلح عليه في كل دروسه على طلبة العلم بعدم اتكال على الشيخ فيجب على الطلاب التنقيب في الكتب حتى أخطأ الطالب فالشيخ لا محالة يصوبه ..
> إذا يجب معرفة القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي ، أبو عبد الرحمان الدمشقي مولى آل أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي ..
> روى عن من ؟؟ و روى عنه من ؟؟ وبالتالي يزيل الإشكال بإذن الله .
> فالذي يحل هذه هو الحافظ المتقن جمال الدين أبي الحجاج يوسف المزي المجلد7 ص72..


ألق عنك عصاك وانقل يا مولانا ... وأرنا من أين جئتنا بقولك :




> ولايعرف له سماع من القاسم بن عبدالرحمن


أم هو إلقاء الكلام على عواهنه ؟..

وليس في التهذيب ما يدل على قولك هذا لا في ترجمة عروة ولا في ترجمة القاسم.

وحبذا لو تكتب كلاما عربيا يفهمه من يقرأه ... أم تراك تلغز لنا هنا؟

إن كنت ترى ان الحديث ضعيف - وليس هننا إشكال البتة - فأرنا من علمك ما يدل على ذلك.

و السلام عليك.

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم ،
القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي ، أبو عبد الرحمان الدمشقي مولى آل أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي .
روى عن: ........أبي أمامة الباهلي .
روى عنه :.......عروة بن رويم اللخمي 
قال جعفربن محمد بن أبان الحراني : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ، ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمان مولى يزيد بن معاوية قال :هو منكر لأحاديثه ، متعجب منها ، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم ..
وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : ذكرت لأبي عبد الله ـيعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ حديثا حدثنا به محمد بن المبارك املاه علينا في سنة ثلاث عشرة ومئتين قال : حدثنا يحي بن حمزة ،عن عروة بن رويم ، عن القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان قال : قدم علينا سلمان الفارسي دمششق ، فأنكره أحمد و قال لي : كيف يكون له هذا اللقاء و هو مولى لخالد بن يزيد بن معاوية ..المجلد 7ص72من كتاب التهذيب الكمال .
أما عروة بن رويم اللخمي ، أبو القاسم الشامي الأردني  .
روى عن :.........القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان .
روى عنه :............عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة 
...وعبد الرحمان بن قرط ، وعطاء الخراساني والقاسم أبي عبد الرحمان من طريق ضعيف .. وكان يرسل كثيرا ص153المجلد5 من كتاب التهذيب .
أما عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة الكندي الشامي الفلسطيني  ويقال الأردني .
روى عن : .......القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان .
روى عنه :.......إسماعيل بن عياش .
فال بن حجر في التقريب : صدوق يهم 
وقال الدارقطني ضعيفا في علله 2 ورقة 216
و قال إسحاق بن منصور ، عن يحي بن معين : صويلح 
وقال أبو زرعة :لابأس ص7المجلد 4 من كتاب التهذيب  تحقيق بشار عواد ، إذا ها أنا قد بينت لك ، حتى لا تكون على غير بينة من الكتاب والإدعاء ليس من ديدان أهل العلم ..إن كنت ناقلا فالصحة وإن كنت مدعيا فالدليل ولا دليل بحيث أنك جزمت بأنه غير موجود في كتاب التهذيب ..
أخي الكريم فقط لإثراء المناقشة لا غير ، زادك الله علما  نافعا تنفع به الأمة...

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم ،
> القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي ، أبو عبد الرحمان الدمشقي مولى آل أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي .
> روى عن: ........أبي أمامة الباهلي .
> روى عنه :.......عروة بن رويم اللخمي 
> قال جعفربن محمد بن أبان الحراني : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ، ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمان مولى يزيد بن معاوية قال :هو منكر لأحاديثه ، متعجب منها ، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم ..
> وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : ذكرت لأبي عبد الله ـيعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ حديثا حدثنا به محمد بن المبارك املاه علينا في سنة ثلاث عشرة ومئتين قال : حدثنا يحي بن حمزة ،عن عروة بن رويم ، عن القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان قال : قدم علينا سلمان الفارسي دمششق ، فأنكره أحمد و قال لي : كيف يكون له هذا اللقاء و هو مولى لخالد بن يزيد بن معاوية ..المجلد 7ص72من كتاب التهذيب الكمال .
> أما عروة بن رويم اللخمي ، أبو القاسم الشامي الأردني  .
> روى عن :.........القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان .
> روى عنه :............عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة 
> ...


طيب أرنا الآن تحديدا من أين لك أن عروة بن رويم لم يلق  القاسم .. فهذا هو السؤال وهذه المرة الثالثة التي أكرره فيها.
وأرجو ألا يكون الأمر مجرد إضاعة للأوقات .. و÷ا أنا أختصر لك بعض المسافة :

إن كنت توهمت أن هذا الكلام :
" والقاسم أبي عبد الرحمان من طريق ضعيف " يعني عدم اللقاء .. فأنت مخطئ تماما.

أما باقي الكلام الذي سقته فأنت انتقيت ما يوحي بأن عروة و القاسم ضعيفان و ليس الأمر كذلك بل عليك أن تنقل كلام من وثق ومن ضعف ثم ترجح - كما هي طريقة أهل الصنعة -

و البحث في أمر الرواة لا يقتصر فيه على التهذيب وحده فإن هذا قصور في البحث أو الفهم و الله المستعان.

ولنر بعد هذا من هو المدعي والمتسور على محاريب أهل العلم..

وخذها مني مرة أخرى : ليس في كلام المزي ما يدل على عدم اللقاء بين عروة والقاسم.

والموسوعة الشاملة لا تجعل من المرء محدثا ... لمجرد وصوله إلى المعلومة بأقل جهد .. بل العبرة بفهم كلام أهل العلم بارك الله فيك.

و السلام عليك.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم ،
> القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الشامي ، أبو عبد الرحمان الدمشقي مولى آل أبي سفيان بن حرب الأموي .
> روى عن: ........أبي أمامة الباهلي .
> روى عنه :.......عروة بن رويم اللخمي 
> قال جعفربن محمد بن أبان الحراني : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ، ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمان مولى يزيد بن معاوية قال :هو منكر لأحاديثه ، متعجب منها ، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم ..
> وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : ذكرت لأبي عبد الله ـيعني أحمد بن حنبل ـ حديثا حدثنا به محمد بن المبارك املاه علينا في سنة ثلاث عشرة ومئتين قال : حدثنا يحي بن حمزة ،عن عروة بن رويم ، عن القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان قال : قدم علينا سلمان الفارسي دمششق ، فأنكره أحمد و قال لي : كيف يكون له هذا اللقاء و هو مولى لخالد بن يزيد بن معاوية ..المجلد 7ص72من كتاب التهذيب الكمال .
> أما عروة بن رويم اللخمي ، أبو القاسم الشامي الأردني  .
> روى عن :.........القاسم أبي عبد الرحمان .
> روى عنه :............عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة 
> ...


طيب أرنا الآن تحديدا من أين لك أن عروة بن رويم لم يلق  القاسم .. فهذا هو السؤال وهذه المرة الثالثة التي أكرره فيها.
وأرجو ألا يكون الأمر مجرد إضاعة للأوقات .. و÷ا أنا أختصر لك بعض المسافة :

إن كنت توهمت أن هذا الكلام :
" والقاسم أبي عبد الرحمان من طريق ضعيف " يعني عدم اللقاء .. فأنت مخطئ تماما.

أما باقي الكلام الذي سقته فأنت انتقيت ما يوحي بأن عروة و القاسم ضعيفان و ليس الأمر كذلك بل عليك أن تنقل كلام من وثق ومن ضعف ثم ترجح - كما هي طريقة أهل الصنعة -

و البحث في أمر الرواة لا يقتصر فيه على التهذيب وحده فإن هذا قصور في البحث أو الفهم و الله المستعان.

ولنر بعد هذا من هو المدعي والمتسور على محاريب أهل العلم..

وخذها مني مرة أخرى : ليس في كلام المزي ما يدل على عدم اللقاء بين عروة والقاسم.


والموسوعة الشاملة لا تجعل من المرء محدثا ... لمجرد وصوله إلى المعلومة بأقل جهد .. بل العبرة بفهم كلام أهل العلم بارك الله فيك.

أم تراك تظن أن هذا الذي جئت به لا يطلع عليه أحد سواك ... 

والشيخ ناصر قالها بينة صريحة : 




> فإن عاصما فلسطيني ، و من فوقه ثقات ، و في عاصم و القاسم - و هو ابن عبد الرحمن صاحب أبي أمامة - كلام لا ينزل به حديثهما عن مرتبة الحسن


فما الجديد الذي جئت به سوى ان سقت الكلام الذي أشار إليه الشيخ ناصر في الراويين.

وقد قلت لك: لو أثبت أن عروة لم يسمع من القاسم فهذه لعلها تكون علة الحديث.

أما هذا الذي تفعله - فاسمح لي -  ليس هو من العلم في شيئ.

يا أخيّ:

إن التطاول في العلوم مضرة   ***    تودي بصاحبها إلى الخذلان

و السلام عليك.

----------


## حساس محمد نصرالدين

السلام عليكم 
و كأني بي في حلبة الملاكمة ، وهذا ما لا أحبذه  ، فقط أريد أن أسألك سؤالا ؟
هل عروة بن رويم اللخمي ، أبو القاسم صدوق يرسل كثيرا أم لا ؟؟؟أجبني بكل وضوح ..ثم هل يعرف له سماع من القاسم بن عبد الرحمان  أم لا ؟؟ وأنا بدوري لازلت متمسكا بما قلته  وهو أن ما قاله الشيخ غير صحيح ، فالحديث في سنده عروة بن رويم وهو كثير الإرسال جدا و لا يعرف له  سماع من القاسم بن عبد الرحمان ...
أخي الكريم لست متطفلا على العلم وليس لي في بيتي المكتبة الشاملة كي أنقل العلم في أسرع وقت ممكن  وهذا ما لا أحبه بل أريد المطالعة والتنقيب في بطون الكتب ... كن ملتزما وفي حدود المعقول دون ما ذكر بعض الأمورالتي تخشى على نفسك يوم  أن  تلقى الله ، قال سراج الدين البلقيني [ لكن الإنتهاض بمجرد الإعتراض من جملة الأمراض ] ما أراك إلامتعصب للرجال والحق أحب إلينا منهم وقد عقد بابا كبيرا ابن قيم الجوزية في كتابه إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين ، جاء فيه بأن المتعصب ليس بعالم ..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

الله المستعان

----------


## محمد المتعلم

لا يا إخوتي الكرام ما هكذا تورد الإبل .

يا شيخنا حساس أتحفنا بما منّ الله عليك في تخريج هذا الحديث .

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

أليس الصواب :امهال الملك الذى فى الشمال..وليس اهمال الملك الذى فى الشمال......وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------

